# Netzteil macht komische Geräusche (Corsair VS 650w 80+)



## REALAYX (23. April 2018)

*Netzteil macht komische Geräusche (Corsair VS 650w 80+)*

Hey, mir ist heute aufgefallen, dass mein Netzteil wirklich sehr komische Geräusche macht. Ich habe diese sofort aufgenommen und hochgeladen (bitte achtet nicht auf die Lüfter, sondern lediglich auf die hohen, ratternden Toene) Ich habe das Netzteil übrigens seit Mai 2016 schon in Betrieb.

Ich frage mich nun, ob dies ein Zeichen eines Defekts ist und gar meine restlichen Komponenten schaden kann oder es einfach "nur Geraeusche" macht... 

PS: Die Geräusche kommen nicht vom Luefter des Netzteils!


Link zum Video: YouTube


----------



## Bluebeard (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Netzteil macht komische Geräusche (Corsair VS 650w 80+)*

Hi REALAYX, normal sind diese Geräusche nicht. Wenn es deutlich bei geschlossenem System zu hören ist, würde ich dir raten einen Austausch via http://support.corsair.com/ in die Wege zu leiten. Grüße


----------

